# Precious metal Reno 2006



## sunny91 (Oct 12, 2007)

Sunny


----------



## ccheese (Oct 12, 2007)

Sunny: Good pic's. What kind of engine is in that ? A R/R or an
Allison ?

Charles


----------



## sunny91 (Oct 12, 2007)

1987: P-51XR N6WJ Griffon engine racer created - showed at Reno '88
crashed at Reno -named "Precious Metal" like 44-73518
Many thought N5483V was N6WJ, but just the tail section was used.
1995: P-51XR N6WJ returned to Reno, placed 1st in Silver
Did not race for many years.
2000: sale to Ron Buccarelli
2001: return to the Reno Air Races (races canceled after 9-11-01)


Sunny


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 13, 2007)

Yargh more amazing stuff!


----------

